# Herping/photography blog!



## BredliFreak (Dec 11, 2015)

Hi everyone,

My Dad, brother and I decided to make a herping/photography blog about our photos that we have taken (and will take).

http://herpsnap.blogspot.com.au (link all good with Stu)

I hope you enjoy (only one post as of yet)!

Bredli


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Dec 11, 2015)

Interesting to see a new blog to follow. By the way, that's Ctenotus septenarius.


----------



## BredliFreak (Dec 12, 2015)

Thanks for the id and the kind words. I'll try upload my herping photos from the central desert and maybe next week some Delma Impar shots.

Bredli


----------

